# Live car chases on TV in LA, Miami and elsewhere in the USA



## skyscraper101 (Jul 31, 2013)

Surely one of the best things about LA is the live car chases on TV.

There's one happening right now. Watch here 

*Edit: It's over. Pit manoeuvre by the cops and he's nicked. Bam.*

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/l...169708556.html?_osource=SocialFlowTwt_LABrand

*Edit. Above link doesn't work in the UK but this one does apparently:*

http://ktla.com/


----------



## souljacker (Jul 31, 2013)

This content is currently unavailable 

US only perhaps?


----------



## stavros (Jul 31, 2013)

Crash Bang Wallop, What A Video.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 31, 2013)

oh. balls.

I'll give a running commentary then... there's a car being chased by cops on the freeway right now. I'll try and dig up another link.

Edit: does this one work? http://ktla.com/


----------



## souljacker (Jul 31, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> oh. balls.
> 
> I'll give a running commentary then... there's a car being chased by cops on the freeway right now. I'll try and dig up another link.
> 
> Edit: does this one work? http://ktla.com/


 

That one works. Hope we see some shooting!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 31, 2013)

souljacker said:


> That one works. Hope we see some shooting!


 
It's so funny how whenever there's a police pursuit all the local new teams scramble their choppers and it takes over the airwaves.

The best ones are when the driver decides to do a runner after ditching the motor. Almost always the cops win.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2013)

Oooh the excitement!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 31, 2013)

Another live link that may work in the UK on evil FOX 11.

http://www.myfoxla.com/category/241718/live-newscast-feed-2


----------



## cdg (Jul 31, 2013)

The police car is plotting something


----------



## cdg (Jul 31, 2013)

Ooh, maybe not.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 31, 2013)

Apparently its a carjacking.


----------



## cdg (Jul 31, 2013)

ffs why am I watching this. Crash you fucks!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 31, 2013)

It's all over. CRASH! And he's nicked.


----------



## salem (Jul 31, 2013)

I do like a good car chase. Turned that on just in time to see the pit manoeuvre and 7 or so cops surround the car with guns. To their credit that was all pretty much textbook.


----------



## Frumious B. (Jul 31, 2013)

EPIC! Good to see he was wearing the standard uniform shirt for his appearance on World's Wildest whatevers.

PLEASE can someone devise a 24/7text msg alert service so I never miss another of these.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 31, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> EPIC! Good to see he was wearing the standard uniform shirt for his appearance on World's Wildest whatevers.
> 
> PLEASE can someone devise a 24/7text msg alert service so I never miss another of these.


 
I'm usually on the twitter during waking hours with news alerts to all the LA scanners and news crews, so whenever one kicks off I'm right there.

I will update Urban accordingly.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 31, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> Surely one of the best things about LA is the live car chases on TV.
> 
> There's one happening right now. Watch here
> 
> ...


 

I reckon it's one of the worst forms of entertainment.

What's that shit programme we get with that Sheriff that walks funny and has dazzling white teeth?  I hate that programme


----------



## salem (Jul 31, 2013)

There are a few of those shows but you're probably thinking of 'Worlds most amazing Police videos' fronted by Sheriff John Bunnell


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 1, 2013)

salem said:


> There are a few of those shows but you're probably thinking of 'Worlds most amazing Police videos' fronted by Sheriff John Bunnell


 
That's the one. I call him the man with the funny sideways walk and dazzling teeth


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 1, 2013)

Is that the guy from Cops? He does have an interesting white teeth/tan combo.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 1, 2013)

I quite like Police Interceptors on the telly, although the coppers are all utter cuntbags


----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 21, 2013)

I like some of the UK cop shows (except ones about traffic cops - Boring), but on the yank ones there always seems to be a ratio of about thirty coppers to one suspect. Unsporting.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 23, 2014)

There's one on right now! Watch it live

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/l...255351991.html?_osource=SocialFlowTwt_LABrand

EDIT: It's all over. Pit manouver. Bam.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 23, 2014)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 9, 2014)

There's one LIVE NOW - LAPD in pursuit

http://ktla.com/2014/06/09/authorities-in-pursuit-of-driver-wanted-for-making-threats/#axzz348hqdplL

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/l...262406711.html?_osource=SocialFlowTwt_LABrand


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 9, 2014)

still going at high speed. This one is quite intense.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 9, 2014)

Big gun. This will end badly


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 9, 2014)

Waving a gun out of the window, now.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 9, 2014)

Fuck.. he's got a gun!


----------



## clicker (Jun 9, 2014)

was that a gun he just waved from the window


----------



## clicker (Jun 9, 2014)

why are there no cop cars chasing him?

eta - maybe cos he has a big gun??


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 9, 2014)

He's on the run, with an assault rifle. 

*locks doors*


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 9, 2014)

This is the point where you have to start taking hostages, really.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 9, 2014)

He's on the roof with a gun


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 9, 2014)

clicker said:


> was that a gun he just waved from the window


No, he's just pleased to see you


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 9, 2014)

He's changed his clothes and done a runner. Perhaps he got away in the truck that stopped briefly outside.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 11, 2014)

New Pursuit!

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/l...260493121.html?_osource=SocialFlowTwt_LABrand

http://abc7.com/live/


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 11, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


> He's on the roof with a gun
> 
> View attachment 55426
> 
> View attachment 55427


Dead man walking.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 11, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> but on the yank ones there always seems to be a ratio of about thirty coppers to one suspect. Unsporting.



This. In this country we send a car to do a job, perhaps two. 

In American TV shows they send ALL the cars to do the same job, and if the perp should cross state lines then bonus! You get twice as many! 

You can only really use three to do a PIT manoeuvre so what are the other 46 doing?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 18, 2014)

We've got a new one!

Watch live? http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/Live-Video-Watch-the-NBC4-News-at-11-PM-169709526.html


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 18, 2014)

oh he got got.. all over.


----------



## lowfiron (Jul 7, 2014)

Infotainment.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 7, 2014)

wiskey said:


> This. In this country we send a car to do a job, perhaps two.





"Four police cars and a helicopter to chase man on a 15mph moped: The not-so-nailbiting pursuit where rider even slowed for speed humps"


----------



## wiskey (Jul 7, 2014)

Congratulations on finding an exception to the norm. 

Or are you suggesting that the chases that make their way to British TV are equally exceptional?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 7, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Congratulations on finding an exception to the norm.
> 
> Or are you suggesting that the chases that make their way to British TV are equally exceptional?



Don't! Just don't!



Spoiler



He'll change the subject completely and you'll end up in an argument about _nothing _


----------



## wiskey (Jul 7, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> Don't! Just don't!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noted


----------



## lowfiron (Jul 7, 2014)

There is a reality show of chases on cable. Most of those chases are in the South.
I still think Los Angeles is the center of TV police chases. The best ones are on the surface streets.
Most of the regular news broadcasts will stick with the chase and toss the real news. At the end of the time slot they might continue or refer you to a live stream on the internet. Real news is a real loose phrase here.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jul 8, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> "Four police cars and a helicopter to chase man on a 15mph moped: The not-so-nailbiting pursuit where rider even slowed for speed humps"



A mate of mine told me about that. The cops at the station got a call from one of their buddies who was pissing himself laughing whilst chasing the moped rider, so they all decided to join the 'chase' for the lulz.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 8, 2014)

lowfiron said:


> .
> I still think Los Angeles is the center of TV police chases. .




They have a lot there, but imo the chases out of the US South are better: older cars, more rollovers and cars flying through the air and into buildings. Also, better accents with the hyped-up cops on the radio.


----------



## lowfiron (Jul 14, 2014)

The South, I agree. Beater cars and older pick ups, more action off the road into ditches, fields and woods.


----------



## rekil (Jul 17, 2014)

Good job coppers. Shooting the fuck out of a car with a hostage inside apparently.



> When the SUV became disabled at a street intersection, officers exchanged gunfire with at least one of the assailants.
> 
> "The firing never stopped," Jones said, noting that the suspects had ammunition strapped to their bodies. "They were trying to kill (the officers), no doubt."
> 
> When it was all over, the third hostage was found dead in the SUV and one of the robbers was also dead. The police chief said the hostage was a bank customer, and that she appears to have been used by the suspects as a shield during the shootout.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 17, 2014)

copliker said:


> Good job coppers. Shooting the fuck out of a car with a hostage inside apparently.





> The pursuit continued as the suspects fired with AK-47 style rifles from the SUV. Fourteen police cars and an unknown number of homes along the robbers' path were peppered with gunshots, Police Chief Eric Jones told a news conference late Wednesday.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 17, 2014)

Dr_Herbz said:


> A mate of mine told me about that. The cops at the station got a call from one of their buddies who was pissing himself laughing whilst chasing the moped rider, so they all decided to join the 'chase' for the lulz.


I used to ride mountain bikes, and one of the guy who would join us was called mad paul. He probably wasn't really mad. In fact he was a copper. A motorbike copper. But he once got a warning when in puruit of a stolen moped whose liberator had taken it across a golf course. The damage that Mad Paul's police motorbike did to the greens was tenfold what the kids on a moped were capable of. He treated it like a motorcross track.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 22, 2015)

We got a new one... http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/l...297150191.html?_osource=SocialFlowTwt_LABrand


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 27, 2015)

Another one going on right now...

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/Pursuit-on-5-Freeway-297752891.html


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 10, 2015)

New one happening now...

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/l...299371211.html?_osource=SocialFlowTwt_LABrand

http://ktla.com/2015/04/10/lapd-pur...d-in-auto-theft-on-south-l-a-surface-streets/

http://www.myfoxla.com/category/239379/live-newscast-feed


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 15, 2015)

OK I realise this is a bit of an obsession of mine... but

We got a live one (NO SOUND): http://abc7.com/live/ (NO SOUND)

SOUND ON THIS LINK
http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/Los-Angeles-LA-Police-Pursuit-405-Freeway-299891811.html?_osource=SocialFlowTwt_LABrand


----------



## gabi (Apr 15, 2015)

He's going awfully slow


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 15, 2015)

gabi said:


> He's going awfully slow



seems to be a common thing. The one on Friday was very slow too... not sure what the thinking is behind it or perhaps because the driver is high.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 15, 2015)

new feed on Fox now

http://www.myfoxla.com/category/239379/live-newscast-feed


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 15, 2015)

It's a she, not a he, apparently


----------



## gabi (Apr 15, 2015)

Why don't the cops just put some of those spikes down on the road?


----------



## gabi (Apr 15, 2015)

It looks like a bloke, they just zoomed in on him


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 15, 2015)

Police, camera, no action.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 15, 2015)

Can't do spikes because on the freeway, and too tricky to do. Best thing is to pursue safely at a reasonable distance unless the driver is endangering people. They're pretty well versed in this kind of thing in LA.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 15, 2015)

what a polite pursuit!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 29, 2015)

New chase live right now:

http://ktla.com/on-air/live-streaming/

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/show/live-video-2/#.VUDUm5Ct_c8.twitter


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 29, 2015)

This one is going at some speed in residential areas.. it's just after 6am in LA.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 29, 2015)

And.. it's over. Blew out his tyre, then made off on foot. Then got got by the LAPD. Bam.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 30, 2015)

New one live:

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/l...301941661.html?_osource=SocialFlowTwt_LABrand

AND its crazy


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 7, 2017)

Good pursuit going on right now. The suspect has an AK-47. Classic.

live on CBS: cbsloc.al/2qWxodr and Fox: bit.ly/2sT4ZFM


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2017)

skyscraper101 said:


> Good pursuit going on right now. The suspect has an AK-47. Classic.
> 
> live on CBS: cbsloc.al/2qWxodr and Fox: bit.ly/2sT4ZFM


Bah, it's over already. 

'Highlights' here Armed suspect in custody after police chase through Long Beach, South Gate


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 3, 2018)

We've got a live one...

Authorities in Pursuit of Driver of U-Haul Truck in Bell Gardens Area

Looks like his front right tyre is out but he won't stop.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 3, 2018)

Still going. Pursuit is at an end, but there's a standoff and nobody is getting out of the car.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 3, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> Still going. Pursuit is at an end, but there's a standoff and nobody is getting out of the car.



I gave up on it, apparently he has 'mental issues' according to the voice over and is on the phone to a family member. Apparently there's no weapons on him, apparently.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 3, 2018)

cybershot said:


> I gave up on it, apparently he has 'mental issues' according to the voice over and is on the phone to a family member. Apparently there's no weapons on him, apparently.



They out of the car. Female driver, and male passanger, with mental issues

Edit. It's all over, they're both in custody.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 4, 2018)

There's a new one now... *LIVE*



Authorities in Pursuit of Vehicle in Burbank Area


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 4, 2018)

This guy has made off on foot and is trying to hide next to a garage.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 4, 2018)

Needless to say, mr white supremacist got nicked in the end.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 4, 2018)

Nazi cunt, fuck him 

*subscribes*


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 2, 2018)

There's a new one right now....

And it a TRUCK! 

Sheriff’s Deputies Pursue Box Truck in Santa Clarita Area


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 2, 2018)

oh its over... he did a runner accross the freeway and got got. gah.


----------



## petee (Apr 2, 2018)

the headline reads as if he ran across 14 lanes  but that's just the highway number


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 1, 2018)

We have a live one...right now

And it’s a motor home


----------



## editor (May 1, 2018)

Live stream here: KABC News Live Streaming Video

It's not going very fast.

*there's helicopters all over the place!


----------



## editor (May 1, 2018)

It's some bloke, possibly with his kid, who's broken parole so he's in jail when he gets caught. It's quite depressing to watch so I'll leave it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 1, 2018)

The possibility of a child on board does make it somewhat less amusing


----------



## Yossarian (May 2, 2018)

After a four-hour chase, the kids were found safe - and the suspect somehow managed to get away.

Police chase domestic violence suspect in RV


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 2, 2018)

There's another live one RIGHT NOW

KCTV5 Livestream - MVA#5

Edit: oh its over


----------



## twentythreedom (May 2, 2018)

This is a good thread 

I wish uk TV stations did this. Or maybe not


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 17, 2018)

New chase LIVE NOW



More links (I can't seem to get any of the below to work though)

Authorities in Pursuit of Stolen Vehicle in Norwalk Area

CBS Los Angeles

KABC News Live Streaming Video


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 17, 2018)

I highly recommend Police Chase Alerts (@PCALive) on Twitter  for live alerts to these things.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 4, 2018)

There's a live chase RIGHT NOW (and driving like a maniac)

LIVE: Police chase armed robbery suspect in Wilmington

FOX 11 | Los Angeles News | foxla.com | KTTV

Watch CBS 2 Live Stream « CBS Los Angeles

EDIT - suspect neutralized - all over.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 5, 2018)

There's a new chase live right now... (it's not LA, but Fort Worth, TX)



ETA: Driver stopped, seems to be a standoff now.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 5, 2018)

Why are the police so rubbish at this? Is it because they might get shot?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 5, 2018)

mauvais said:


> Why are the police so rubbish at this? Is it because they might get shot?



They have a duty to protect the public so don't always aggressively chase if this would cause the suspect to act aggressively. High chance of suspects carrying weapons too. This is America after all. Thats why they shield themselves behind their car doors when pointing weapons.


----------



## BassJunkie (Dec 5, 2018)

I found myself thinking - why not just crush the car between the SWAT vehicles, then remembered it's not GTA.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 5, 2018)

BassJunkie said:


> I found myself thinking - why not just crush the car between the SWAT vehicles, then remembered it's not GTA.



Some real examples might help Rockstar fine-tune their physics models, though.


----------



## mauvais (Dec 5, 2018)

Bloody hell, it's still going.

Yeah I was thinking why not box them in as per the UK. But I guess bullets.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 3, 2019)

New chase on now...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 3, 2019)

Still going. After an hour and 3 pit manoeuvres. Props.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 3, 2019)

90 minutes + 

I thought I'd missed it when I saw your post was 30 mins old!


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 3, 2019)

I love how they commentate on it like it's sport.

"He had an opportunity to change freeway there, but he carried on"
"Yeah, he's really committed to the 405"
"After 45 miles and everything before that, fuel is definitely going to be an issue for him"


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 3, 2019)

Naturally I’m watching it on my big telly via Facebook live. God I miss LA.

(Not really)


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 3, 2019)

His front windshield is fucked, there’s no back windshield at all. Half the back of the car is missing and the back wheel looks ropey. Yet...

He's going the distance
He's going for speed

Etc


----------



## OneStrike (Jan 3, 2019)

Don't they get a few dozen squad cars following immediately behind them anymore?  Times change I guess and its not the movies. 

Still, I hope he reaches the county border and freedom.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 3, 2019)

Is the plan to make it to Mexico?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 3, 2019)

OneStrike said:


> Don't they get a few dozen squad cars following immediately behind them anymore?  Times change I guess and its not the movies.
> 
> Still, I hope he reaches the county border and freedom.



They have 3 or 4 cars I think on this one, and standard practice is they keep a distance as long as the driver isn’t presenting an immediate danger.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 3, 2019)

81 miles to Tijuana


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 3, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Is the plan to make it to Mexico?



I was wondering how far south he may be able to go. Be about another 2 hrs I think to Mexico but he’d hit San Diego traffic first and obviously couldn’t just plow through the border (though that’d be awesome)


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 3, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> I was wondering how far south he may be able to go. Be about another 2 hrs I think to Mexico but he’d hit San Diego first and obviously couldn’t just plow through the border (though that’d be awesome)


1hr30mins according to Gmaps. Obviously that's at the speed limit.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 3, 2019)

This traffic here will be a problem long before he hits San Diego


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 3, 2019)

Only 45mph, too? Perfect speed for conserving petrol.

Guy's a pro.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 3, 2019)

No sleep til Cardiff-by-the-Sea!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 3, 2019)

This one is good but the funniest ones are in the hood where people come out into the street and start cheering. There was one once where the guy being chased was fist bumping his homies on the pavement and taking on supplies while being pursued. Funny as fuck. Especially when the news commentary has to be all serious and calling them ‘reckless’ and ‘idiots’


----------



## OneStrike (Jan 3, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Only 45mph, too? Perfect speed for conserving petrol.
> 
> Guy's a pro.


 
 Windows up, he's lost a bit of weight from the bodywork, this guy is a professional.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 3, 2019)

I love how ridiculously inadequate the spike strips are accross a seven lane freeway.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 3, 2019)

I like how they blamed the scooter rider.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 3, 2019)

Comment from Facebook: "Is there a problem, officer?"


----------



## cybershot (Jan 3, 2019)

Is he out of fuel? Missed a bit.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 3, 2019)

The OSR wheel looked fucked before he stopped, but the news people didn't pick up on that.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 3, 2019)

I’m getting bored of this stand off now. Where’s the Hollywood ending??


----------



## petee (Jan 3, 2019)

video suddenly unavailable


----------



## mauvais (Jan 3, 2019)

The commentary guy isn't going to win any awards for observation, is he.

'I can't see any canine units down there', he says, again, whilst zooming in on a car with 'K9' written on the roof in massive letters that's been there the entire time.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 3, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> I’m getting bored of this stand off now. Where’s the Hollywood ending??


Did you see this one (from the FB comments):



> Haven't watched one of these since that goat got demolished a couple of months ago. :-(
> https://www.facebook.com/fox11la/videos/386537058821705/#


https://www.facebook.com/fox11la/videos/386537058821705/#


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 3, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> I’m getting bored of this stand off now. Where’s the Hollywood ending??



Oh..._there's a dog there now....here we go...here's a better look at that dog speaking to it's handler_...  Waffle tastic.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 3, 2019)

Fox news reporters going up the hard shoulder to get closer...tsk, tsk.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 3, 2019)

(speaking about the dog)

“They are officers”


----------



## petee (Jan 3, 2019)

petee said:


> video suddenly unavailable



suddenly available again


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 3, 2019)

'..._and to recap there is a K9 on the scene but we haven't seen them do anything yet..._'


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 3, 2019)

Nooo... the news chopper is running out of fuel. I’ve seen this happen.

Edit... oh but the news van is following the K9/Sherrif vehicle


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 3, 2019)

ABC have a chopper: Chase suspect runs over person during hourslong pursuit


----------



## mauvais (Jan 3, 2019)

Unlike this guy, I'm giving up.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 3, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> ABC have a chopper: Chase suspect runs over person during hourslong pursuit


 
Oh good find 

Also on FB


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 3, 2019)

Damn, I missed it.

K 9 - 0 Man?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 3, 2019)

Yep he got got by the K9

Bit of an anticlimax


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 4, 2019)

Damn, the raw video of the guy who was hit by the car was just released. The fact his injuries are not life-threatening is remarkable.

Check it out.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 4, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Damn, the raw video of the guy who was hit by the car was just released. The fact his injuries are not life-threatening is remarkable.
> 
> Check it out.



Holy shit.

Can't believe I wanted that cunt to make TJ.

He's so fucked. No wonder he wouldn't get out of the car.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 7, 2019)

New chase live now

IN MIAMI



edit, he crashed the car into the railroad. Now he's hiding in a warehouse.


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> New chase live now
> 
> IN MIAMI
> 
> ...



What a fucking bellend.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 7, 2019)

I’m guessing he’s nicked another car? Or should I say monster truck? Or is this a replay?

ETA: its the replay.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 7, 2019)

That one's a replay now.

He burst the nearside rear tyre on an earlier railway crossing mishap and then understeered off the crossing and into the warehouse pallets.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 14, 2019)

new one live now


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 14, 2019)

And it’s very rainy today in LA


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 14, 2019)

It’s over. Turned out to be a big woman who got out the car and started stripping off. No really.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 11, 2020)

We’ve got a live one 

Watch here:


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 12, 2020)

Skip to 56 minutes to see the driver run and a cop in foot pursuit slam into a tree 👍🏻


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2020)

skyscraper101 said:


> Skip to 56 minutes to see the driver run and a cop in foot pursuit slam into a tree 👍🏻


Quite beautiful.


----------



## petee (Nov 12, 2020)

skyscraper101 said:


> Skip to 56 minutes to see the driver run and a cop in foot pursuit slam into a tree 👍🏻




saw that, i had the feed on in the background while i was doing some grading.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 12, 2020)

New chase live now of an armed suspect


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 12, 2020)

For those who are into this, I recommend switching on alerts to Damon Heller aka Smoke n Scan twitter account. He also does a commentary to these pursuits. Mostly while hitting a bong.

https://twitter.com/damonheller


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 19, 2020)

skyscraper101 said:


> For those who are into this, I recommend switching on alerts to Damon Heller aka Smoke n Scan twitter account. He also does a commentary to these pursuits. Mostly while hitting a bong.
> 
> https://twitter.com/damonheller



This is nuts:


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 19, 2021)

There’s a new one on NOW


----------



## ska invita (Feb 19, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> There’s a new one on NOW



amazing how it even has the MPH on the screen


----------



## ska invita (Feb 19, 2021)

does anyone ever escape?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 19, 2021)

ska invita said:


> does anyone ever escape?



Very rarely but someone did disappear into a shopping mall the other day.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 19, 2021)

It’s still ongoing this one!


----------



## cybershot (Feb 19, 2021)

Nice switch to the mini.


----------



## A380 (Apr 12, 2021)

ska invita said:


> does anyone ever escape?


Top tip. Once the aircraft is up and 1000’ above and behind your car you are 99% not going to escape. If you decamp and run into an area with lots of people milling about you just might. Also the chance of you killing someone is massively reduced.


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 13, 2021)

Why is it such a big thing to film these in America and stream them on live news?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 19, 2021)

There’s a live one on right now in LA. It’s pretty lively!









						Suspect in custody after wild chase, standoff with officers in Lakewood area
					

At one point during the standoff, the suspect opened the car door, exited the vehicle, made a gesture to police then got back in the vehicle and drove off again.




					www.foxla.com


----------



## 8ball (Nov 19, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> There’s a live one on right now in LA. It’s pretty lively!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Commentary is hilarious!


----------



## 8ball (Nov 19, 2021)

Well, that was a pretty solid effort.
And a good effort from the news team in pretending they weren’t rooting for the perp.


----------



## petee (Jan 9, 2022)

so, it can be done

_Los Angeles police were involved in a dangerous high-speed pursuit tonight of an attempted murder suspect on freeways and surface streets in the San Fernando Valley and Hollywood, but lost the suspect vehicle_.









						LAPD Continues Search For Murder Suspect After Pursuit Through San Fernando Valley
					

Los Angeles police were involved in a dangerous high-speed pursuit tonight of an attempted murder suspect on freeways and surface streets in the San Fernando Valley and Hollywood, but lost the suspect vehicle. The pursuit began in the Encino area just after 6:30 p.m., according to the LAPD...




					www.nbclosangeles.com


----------



## petee (Feb 22, 2022)

*PARTY BUS*









						Police chase stolen party bus across Southern California
					

The California Highway Patrol is in pursuit of a suspected stolen party bus near the Brentwood area Tuesday afternoon. Stu Mundel is live in SkyFOX over the scene.




					www.foxla.com


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 4, 2022)

New one live now


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 4, 2022)

This one is pretty wild. There's already been a collision on the freeway. They still going though.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 4, 2022)

CBS


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 4, 2022)

He's on 3 tires now, and won't stop.

Front right wheel rim is just scrapping the road. Sparks flying. This will be over real soon.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 4, 2022)

How is this car still going, it's video game esque!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 4, 2022)

cybershot said:


> How is this car still going, it's video game esque!



It's mental! That rear bumper is hanging on though!

EDIT. Not any more


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 4, 2022)

I cannot believe this car is still going on three wheels and evading police.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 4, 2022)

It all over. And they're in custody. That was nuts.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 4, 2022)

Great advert for BMW build quality, if only they can sort the indicators out.


----------



## r0bb0 (Oct 4, 2022)

That was pretty mad, those BMW's go for ever!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 4, 2022)

That was mental!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 20, 2022)

ABC7 Live Stream | Los Angeles News on KABC
					

Watch ABC7 Eyewitness News live streaming video for KABC newscasts and live breaking news in Los Angeles and Southern California.




					abc7.com
				




New one live now.

Started in San Diego and drove right into LAX (same trick DeNiro did to lose the LAPD in Heat btw). Unfortunately he's been caught but not  captured and now seems to have a knife to his throat and poised up on the drop off ramp next to the big LAX sign.


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> ABC7 Live Stream | Los Angeles News on KABC
> 
> 
> Watch ABC7 Eyewitness News live streaming video for KABC newscasts and live breaking news in Los Angeles and Southern California.
> ...


He's still there on the ledge.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 21, 2022)

He didn't jump thankfully, and was taken into custody in the end.



> The standoff ended without incident just after 2:30 p.m., when the suspect stepped away from the edge of the overpass and was taken into custody by officers.











						Driver leads CHP on high-speed chase from San Diego to LAX, taken into custody after standoff
					

A driver led California Highway Patrol officers on a high-speed chase that originated in San Diego County and culminated in a tense standoff outside Los Angeles International Airport.




					abc7.com


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 29, 2022)

A new one live right now









						Police chasing traffic violation suspect near Downey
					

Police are in pursuit of a suspect who refused to pull over for a traffic violation on the 110 Freeway.




					www.cbsnews.com
				




edit. its over


----------

